# new fiat 3ltr



## panda54 (May 15, 2007)

HI good morning, has any member recently bought a new 3ltr FIAT? is there still an issue with the clutch/shudder or have fiat sorted out this problem? thanks alex


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

panda54 said:


> HI good morning, has any member recently bought a new 3ltr FIAT? is there still an issue with the clutch/shudder or have fiat sorted out this problem? thanks alex


I believe that there has never been an issue with the 3ltr version of the X250 so why would Fiat have sorted it out? :?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Issues*

Yes there is a problem with the Fiat 3 litre and yes it is still an issue but I understand not so much with the Agile Gearbox.

AVOID


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*3 litre*

Se here for just one example

Or simply type "Judder" into the search box above left!


----------



## panda54 (May 15, 2007)

rayc, do you have a 3ltr? have owned two both with problems [both new ] so don"t know where your coming from !! it"s a fact there is [or was ] a problem with them but fiat will say different alex


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

panda54 said:


> rayc, do you have a 3ltr? have owned two both with problems [both new ] so don"t know where your coming from !! it"s a fact there is [or was ] a problem with them but fiat will say different alex


No I have a 2.3l. Of course I know about it and have every sympathy for people such as erneboy [Alan] who has had several Fiat engineer tests on his vehicle. This is where I am coming from:
The universal song being sung by Fiat is that the vehicle performance is within it's normal parametters. Do you think Fiat will modify gear box systems that they are adamant have no problem?
You have said the same in your post i.e "it"s a fact there is [or was ] a problem with them but fiat will say different" - I said the same originally but in a different way.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The problems have been solved for newly purchased vehicles. This is an extract from a recent post:

Quotes below from Andy Stothert and Euroserve (who has bought and operated over 150 X250's). This is what was said: 

Andy Stothert 

3 litre 6 speed manual models 
A Fiat employee who has been reliable throughout this debacle has stated that since mid 2009 the clutch lining spec has been changed to lessen or remove the tendency for the clutch to overheat too readily when reversed in extreme circumstances and slipping the clutch to control the speed of the vehicle. This does seem to backed up by a lack of 3 litre models which have incinerated their clutches recently. 

Euroserve 

I can confirm what Andy said regarding upgraded clutches for the 3.0 engine. There are two part numbers listed and the change happened in November 2008. If you try to order the earlier one it will be superceded by the late one so it is an upgrade. The good news is that you can order a 'reconditioned' clutch kit for the 3.0 vans which you cannot get for any of the others; it will save you over £100 if you ever have to replace one outside warranty. It's part number 71793642..........Don't get ripped off by Fiat dealers; always ask if there is a reconditioned item listed for whatever you need. 

I can confirm also that there have still been no modifications to the gearboxes of 3.0 vans at all, and that the clutch used in the Manual and comfort-matics is exactly the same, so will be of the later design if produced after November 2008 whichever gearbox it has. Have to say that my comfort-matic was built in May 2008 so has the old type and has been trouble free


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

gelathae said:


> The problems have been solved for newly purchased vehicles. This is an extract from a recent post:
> 
> Quotes below from Andy Stothert and Euroserve (who has bought and operated over 150 X250's). This is what was said:
> 
> ...


Thank you for reminding me of that excellent post by Andy. I can't help wondering what official response you will get from Fiat if you have one of the 'older clutches' which is still in warranty and you have problems?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ray, I can answer that. Fiat are not interested. All together now, "there is no fault in the 3 litre". The Fiat song, sung to the tune of Yes we have no bananas, Alan.


----------

